# Which control box for Whelen LFL Liberty?



## Maritime Matt (Dec 22, 2009)

Just picked up a used Whelen LFL Liberty SX8AAAA 49" Amber LED bar minus the harness and box. They left about a foot of pigtail of the 2 harnesses hanging out where they cut it. 
In addition to the standard 4 corner strobes, it has 2 of the 6 modules on the forward and 2 of the 6 on the rear. May add takedowns and alleys in the future and a backrack with 4 flood/spots instead. What control box choices are available? Would like it backlit so its easy to see at night. Factory/aftermarket? 
Install will be on my 2000 F350 dually utility body on the roof. I ordered the roof mounts from a local dealer and getting a new harness to splice in as well.
Thanks.
Matt


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I just ordered a federal signal control box with a slide switch and toggles. That way I can set up the slider switch to run only my rear ambers on position one and position two can be rear and grille, and three can be all amber. But I think think it will be a good deal all around. Alot of options with it.


----------



## Maritime Matt (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I ordered a 7 rocker switch box and a back-up alarm from sirennet.com. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

that 49in bar will fit weird on a truck it is too short


----------



## Maritime Matt (Dec 22, 2009)

kitn1mcc;1095930 said:


> that 49in bar will fit weird on a truck it is too short


Not at all. It fits good and looks great. I'll get a pic when I can. 
For $150, I could not go wrong.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Lfl*

That's an amazing price for a Liberty- and the wire was cut?? Stolen? I hope not.

http://cgi.ebay.com/WHELEN-PCCS9NP-POWER-CONTROL-CENTER-SWITCH-PANEL-BOX_W0QQitemZ250714606789QQcategoryZ67225QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m444QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DCRX%26its%3DC%252BS%26itu%3DSI%252BUA%252BLM%252BLA%26otn%3D5%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D4531310451516816429

That's the best box for a Liberty as far as I can tell


----------



## xeonpro (Jan 9, 2005)

I use a AW Direct box
http://www.awdirect.com/enclosed-ho...ct-2-switches-9900182/flashers-switch-panels/
I have the 6 switch panel installed on my truck.
Added a momentary switch on the right of it to use for switching flash patterns on my LFL


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

KL&M Snow Div.;1082668 said:


> I just ordered a federal signal control box with a slide switch and toggles. That way I can set up the slider switch to run only my rear ambers on position one and position two can be rear and grille, and three can be all amber. But I think think it will be a good deal all around. Alot of options with it.


Sounds like a good idea. Can you get the labels custom typed? Any pics of the final product?


----------



## nrplowguy (Apr 15, 2008)

I got a 49 on my truck and it fills the roof nicely i only payed 500 for mine and it is loaded


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

2 things, the switch box really depends on the number of features you want to use on the lightbar. If you just want front and rear then you only need 2 switches. If you add takedowns and alleys 4 switches. the other think is I have the 500 halogen takedown and alley lights for 10.00 each with the bulbs included. Thats the light with built in reflector and bulb for 10.00 each. If you do takedowns and alleys that 40.00 for all 4. You may need a harness if the bar does not have it and I should have them laying around also for cheap. Let me know. Louis www.strobesnmore.com


----------



## Maritime Matt (Dec 22, 2009)

My Liberty came off a totaled vehicle at an auction. No stolen equipment for me. Dead mounted it right to the roof. I used Blue Seas Cable Clams to run the 2 cables under the light bar for a waterproof install.
I installed a Sirenet 6 Switch control box and it worked well. Here's how I wired it: The bar had 2 harnesses coming out. 1 power and the 17 wire harness.
!st- Left blank- Possibly take-downs-alleys
2nd- Running lights on the corner strobes
3rd- Corner strobes
4th- Forward facing strobes
5th- Rear facing strobes
6th- Will be for spots/floods/worklights/ side/rear/
Matt


----------

